# Banshee hood



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so I've been looking for GTO hoods all weekend and after hours of searching I found .... 3 lol a VIS racing carbon fiber hood, a sunoco hood with 3 in scoop, and the banshee hood... I've decided on the banshee hood but before I confirm the buy have any of y'all actually seen this hood in real life ? im mainly tryin to get input on quality and what if any mods are necessary to install AND look good I do know already that it does NOT come with pre drilled windshield washer spots but GM makes a set of wipers that have the nozzles on the actual wiper


----------



## 04Torrid350 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've seen the Banshee hood on a a few different GTOs @ 1 of the gatherings in RI. Not bad but I don't really care for it.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I already ordered it lol my MAIN concern is I DO NOT want my car lookin like a ricer I want my car to look mean lol not like it just got in a fight with screws and a hammer


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Looking ricer is not your concern at all here. The Banshee Hood is a very nice piece and compliments the car tremendously. Don't over stress this. You'll love it trust me. Just look up pictures of it and you'll see for yourself. I would love to have this hood. Post some pics when its on.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

^^^^^ x2 on the Banshee. Even tho I don't own a "modern" GTO, I have seen them with that hood. I really like it. If I ever did own a newer one, I'd do a Banshee too...


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

It looks good but is only functional if you have an open filter in the stock air box location. I'd get a cowl to keep underhood temps down.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> It looks good but is only functional if you have an open filter in the stock air box location. I'd get a cowl to keep underhood temps down.


I think it functional in more ways. not only does it bring in cold air to the stock box filter location, those vents in the rear also allow air to escape. it might not work as well as a cowl hood, since the cowl hood would have a bigger opening in the rear at the windshield, but, I do think that under hood temps will be a lot lower then with a stock hood. Also, I think the Banshee hood matches the lines of the car so much better. 

when I think of a cowl hood, honestly, I think of Mustangs and Cameros from the late 80's... or early 90's 

just do your self a favor and paint it to match... nothing screams ricer like a Black carbon hood on a yellow or red car! :willy:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

motoristx said:


> I think it functional in more ways. not only does it bring in cold air to the stock box filter location, those vents in the rear also allow air to escape. it might not work as well as a cowl hood, since the cowl hood would have a bigger opening in the rear at the windshield, but, I do think that under hood temps will be a lot lower then with a stock hood.


Didn't know the rear vents were functional. The picture i've seen from underneath looks like it was closed and they were just for looks.

It's a very nice looking hood.


----------



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the hood looks great, but I agree get it painted to match. I am not a fan of carbon fiber look.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, I agree 100% the carbon fiber will be painted the weekend I install it lol I also got a RKS front bumper


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Didn't know the rear vents were functional. The picture i've seen from underneath looks like it was closed and they were just for looks.
> 
> It's a very nice looking hood.




yes, if you look at the bottom of the hood, there are some openings that are "ducted" to the vents on top. also the "ram air scoops" are ducted to the Air Cleaner bow area in the same way.

I like this hood cause of the lines and fuction. a cowl hood is nice if you like that kind of attention.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I have the Banshee hood in Carbon Fiber on my BOM and I think it looks great..... What do yo'all think? Mine is painted except for the two hood stripes left as Carbon Fiber and just cleared with the rest of the paint job on the hood. I would leave some of the Carbon showing depending on your car color. Send some pics when you 'get er done'.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

68OldGoat said:


> I have the Banshee hood in Carbon Fiber on my BOM and I think it looks great..... What do yo'all think? Mine is painted except for the two hood stripes left as Carbon Fiber and just cleared with the rest of the paint job on the hood. I would leave some of the Carbon showing depending on your car color. Send some pics when you 'get er done'.


Did u cut holes for the washer nozzles ? I seen another post but can't find it a guy said they make wipers with the nozzles that's what I wanna do for mine but I can't find the part # I can't wait to get my hood today is 14 days since I ordered it and still says processing ... They must be throwing an extra coat of wax on it lol


----------



## Solidus106_GTO (Feb 2, 2011)

Has their been problems with water seepin in into the cai if one is installed?? I want to consider this but not mess up my throttle body let alone the beautiful engine


----------



## sik goat (Aug 20, 2010)

ive had the banshee hood.. the quality of the hood is pretty decent.. the heat extractors are pretty sweet though.

actually to add.. the ram air gets dust and build up pretty nasty in the engine bay.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Did u cut holes for the washer nozzles ? I seen another post but can't find it a guy said they make wipers with the nozzles that's what I wanna do for mine but I can't find the part # I can't wait to get my hood today is 14 days since I ordered it and still says processing ... They must be throwing an extra coat of wax on it lol


No I did not cut holes in the hood for the washer nozzles. I used the GM Wet Arm A. You need to get: 
GM Part Wet Arm A 22094728 -$14.86 each side / Available at any GM Dealer
or you can also use; 
ANCO 4803 aftermarket kit-$4.68 each side

Still looking for pics of the install and how easy or hard was the install?
:cheers


----------

